
Jog: Show the last 10 commands you ran in the current directory - ngngngng
https://github.com/natethinks/jog
======
battery_cowboy
Cool idea, it's sometimes hard to use the standard history when I come back to
an old project to build or run it with all the crazy build commands I have to
do these days.

~~~
ngngngng
I was mostly frustrated that standard history makes it difficult to impossible
to see where you ran commands, depending on how long ago it was. This struck
me as something that should have existed in shells a long time ago.

